# leaving behind



## kokomojoe (May 30, 2013)

I know there's no shortage of people who travel to get away from problems back home so this might not apply to you but has anyone had to leave a loved one behind for the sake of traveling? I was pretty set on leaving soon but I met this one chick and I feel like for her sake I can't leave now. I'd feel it'd be too selfish. I would just have her come with me but she's 17 and can't. So if anyone's had to deal with similar shit, any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Meg (May 30, 2013)

SO I have a best friend. His dream is to train hop once he graduates (which is happening in a few weeks.) He's been with his girlfriend for about 4years now, but he's been planning this for 2years. She knows this and respects that its his dream. They also have an agreement that if they meet anyone while he's traveling there would be no hard feelings. There is also the chance of them growing apart. They enjoy the time they have together and make every second last. BUT his girlfriend is also really cool, like so cool shes fine with me having a crush on him...so idk what to say. Just tell her that this is your plan and see what she says. If the trip is that big to you, she should understand.


----------



## cport420 (May 30, 2013)

So yea def sounds like me and my girl. I'm more relocating 1700 miles away than constantly traveling so that's different I guess. I was gonna leave when I met her and stuck around for her as a friend at first. She was getting pretty strung out on Roxys and I helped her get clean... and she's stayed clean. But she left her dude at the time cause of some shit he did and I then continued to stay and we ended up dating and still are. 

Fast forward going on a year She's 20 and in tech school and stays in a place her parents own. They payin for school so she can't move yet so it sucks. So sorta some of the same shit going on. I'm finally moving in a few weeks and I'm excited and a lil bummed but fuck it. She's gonna switch schools and move around Christmas with visits up till that point. I'm hoping it works out. If she ends up slipping and falling on some guys dick then fuck it but if not then str8. I stayed and gave up a little bit of time and met a fucking cool girl who I ended up dating. Taught her some street sense and showed her some truth. I'd say if I wouldn't have she would be somewhere with a needle in her arm. 

So I dunno know what's all going on in ur spot but just think about what you are doing. You can always leave anytime. And if she makes it a big fucking waste of time you can leave and sleep with every dumb bitch till you get where you're going if that's what make it seem worthwhile. Just think about it. Talk about it. If its just cause some it's a hot young piece of ass then leave. A new batch of girls turn 18 every year I promise. New bitches every year I promise.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 1, 2013)

I've left many a relationship behind for the sake of traveling. I'm still holding out for that perfect traveler girl that will hit the road with me for the rest of my days...


----------



## schmutz (Jun 1, 2013)

We are currently operating on "No man left behind". 

I have left people behind in the past and occasionally I will feel a twinge of regret but more often I discover there was a reason I wanted to move on even if I didn't see it at the moment


----------



## MFB (Jun 1, 2013)

In my expierence; when you make decisons FOR someone rather than what you wanna do, you end being bitter toward that person after a while...so in 6 months you'll blame her for being where you are instead of where you wanna be. It'll be your fault of course.

And I'm guessing since she's 17 you are fairly young yourself. Feelings come and go at the age, people change so quickly when they're young. I fell in love if a girl offered me a stick of gum when I was that age. What I mean is feelings can seem bigger than they are at that age...

If I was you I would GO! If you like her, keep in touch with her... call her, text her, email her, text her pictures of your junk and ask for pics of her boobs! You can always keep in touch with her on the road.
She'll like you more for travelling anyhow, that is fact.

You have the rest of your life to make it work with lady friend, you only have a few years to be YOUNG!


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jun 9, 2013)

Meg said:


> SO I have a best friend. His dream is to train hop once he graduates (which is happening in a few weeks.) He's been with his girlfriend for about 4years now, but he's been planning this for 2years. She knows this and respects that its his dream. They also have an agreement that if they meet anyone while he's traveling there would be no hard feelings. There is also the chance of them growing apart. They enjoy the time they have together and make every second last. BUT his girlfriend is also really cool, like so cool shes fine with me having a crush on him...so idk what to say. Just tell her that this is your plan and see what she says. If the trip is that big to you, she should understand.


 
Hon you're allowed to travel with whoever you want too whenever you want. I've spent months of my life traveling with some of my best friend's women and vice-a-versa and would never dream of fucking up a real friendship for a little fuck. Despite the prevailing stereotypes regarding traveler kids, real friends respect one another. His relation with that girl is his responsibility. Part of being a traveler is spending long times away from people you love. Sometimes it works, sometimes it don't. But the drama should stay in high school.


----------



## Komjaunimas (Jun 10, 2013)

MFB basically nailed it.. more or less what i had to say. Had similair situation when i was in my last teen years...


----------



## 6bummin6it6 (Jan 15, 2014)

i would first like to start by saying, i have been on the road for a number of years, i have a home, but no house ya know? i travel, crash at a friends house from time to time, all that fun shit its a party 

but before i started i had this friend, at first that was all it was, then we both admitted to wishing it was more than that, so we dated, and she knew the entire time i was leaving, and i knew the entire time she would stay, it just made all the time we spent together that much more special. i still talk to her, i got a cheap pre-paid phone just for the sake of keeping up with her, and i will visit her one or two times a year.

moral of the story here, your going to leave people behind, its part of traveling, its what we give up for the freedom of the rails/roads. just keep in touch with them, go visit them a few times a year and its great, write letters, send post cards, yup yup yup


----------

